# One more Pinnacle ride 11/20/10



## powbmps (Nov 21, 2010)

Probably the last ride of the season.  Time to rest up my back for skiing.

I'm liking this camera angle.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 21, 2010)

powbmps said:


> I'm liking this camera angle.



Nice video.  It's cool to watch the leaves spit up from behind your rear tire.  I like the view from under the left handlebar.  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice vid and cool camera mount locations for sure (love the rear facing one!)


----------

